
Acksin Autotune – Autotuner for Servers - alixaxel
https://www.acksin.com/autotune/
======
im_dario
Interesting concept but no thanks. I appreciate what you have done but I
wouldn't install an unsigned Go binary with no available source to tune my
servers, although probably it is based on their Github's repositories [0].

[0]: [https://github.com/acksin/](https://github.com/acksin/)

~~~
abhiyerra
Whoops. Didn't indent this to get out. But Autotune doesn't actually change
any settings. It just recommends changes and it is up to the admin to change
them. It's more of a tuning assistant at present.

